# When things get too much, My Story.



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a long read and im sure most will give up after a few lines lol.

I wrote as its my true life story and ive seen a few people recently get messed up and in simialr situtaiuon that i did.

I did have a progress journal on here but i aint updated in 7 months due to what has been going on.

Go get a Cup of tea if your going to read this all :tongue:

Please excuse the spelling and punctuation.

Where do I begin?

I suppose as far back as I can remember which takes me back to when I was about 10 years old. I was what you would call Chubby but what all other kids called fatty or fatty boom boom or on the odd day Fatso.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Being a 10 year old kid you don't pay much attention but it does get to you but thinking back it just made me eat more, Don't get me wrong I was far from obese but I was on the larger end of the scale and name calling from other kids was common practice.<o></o>

<o></o>

Thinking back this was everyday life until I was about 14 or so when I did start to enjoy sports at school but still was a bit chubby compared to others kids of my age. <o></o>

<o></o>

Leaving school at 16 to start an apprenticeship, Things got worse, I now found myself in a job where eating Rubbish was just too easy and the 10am Breakfast everyday was two HUGE bacon and sausage rolls with some crisps and chocolate to finish, Fizzy Juice was a Must. Lunch time was another trip to the Burger van to have a cheeseburger and chips, thinking back it make me cringe but it was my routine and I couldn't see past it.<o></o>

<o></o>

Turning 17 and passing my driving test did make things better as the joys of paying and running a car cut back on any money I had so did lose a lot of weight but I was short lived.<o></o>

<o></o>

At the age of 19 I was told I was going to be a Father, WOW I thought, so the baby arrived and I settled into a new home with my partner and the new born baby, By God did I put on the pounds, Takeaways were a common meal sometimes 5 days a week, Instead of magazines to read, I had takeaway menus.<o></o>

<o></o>

At the age of 19 I got myself a part time job as a doorman (Bouncer) for some extra money but after 5 or so hours standing in a cold doorway you are starving and at 3am my meal of choice was normally a LARGE Doner Kebab before bed. The pounds flew on and the waist size grew and so did the passing comments, The first and most common abuse you get when you throw someone out of a club in my case was Fat ones, Ill be back for you fatty they would say, or the likes of Bet you can catch be you Fat so and so. I laughed these off with my colleagues but deep down these got to me and tore me up inside. Things got too much and me and my partner split up and working as a doorman turned into a full time job and so did the eating junk food at silly times of the day or night.<o></o>

<o></o>

Fast forward a few years until I am 21 and I meet my current partner (now my wife), She see's me for who I am and says how I look don't bother her, picture in your head the stereotypical doorman, Big fat, shaved head and a goatee beard, well that's me, What a Catch. Things are good and I have a great girl by my side who funnily enough is not big at a guess back then she was a nice shapely size 12, what the hell did she see in me I ask myself now. <o></o>

<o></o>

She must have seen something as a few years go by and she now shares my passion for food and we both grow bigger and bigger, not from reading this its sounds like we were huge, not quite but we are on the bloody larger end of the scale and by the time our first child is born a few years later I weigh in at around 18 stone and at a guess the wife about 17 stone, That's a bloody big food Bill and Bloody big bed. Life goes on and another year later our second child is born, this was my turning point, Looking at some pictures of myself with our new born it hit home and hit home hard just how big I was. Enough was enough, I told myself I was joining a Gym and I was going to get in shape, but of course everybody laughed at it and the comments were worse and inside my head really hurt. Every person I told I had joined a gym made a comment but this made me more determined to give it a go. <o></o>

<o></o>

Day one at the Gym, I weight myself and tip the scales at 18stone 4lbs maybe not too heavy but I am only 5 foot 6 so it's bloody heavy. I ask my friend to take a Picture of me so I can look at it and make sure I give this my best shot. I make my way up to the gym but there is a small problem, I haven't got a clue what I should be doing, being a Big Shaved headed stubborn Male, the last thing I want to do is ask someone for advice so I have a bash at everything but in reality I just didn't have a clue. This was the drill for about 6 months, 3 nights a week I would head to the gym and think I could loose weight, afterwards I was sore and tired so what better way to recover with a big meal and normally not a healthy one and my weight stayed the same, I got stronger but still looked what I would say, "A Bloody mess"<o></o>

<o></o>

A change of job means I am now working a 36 hour week and could potentially follow a good diet and sort out my routine, I have access to the internet during the day so I spend a long time day after day reading Bodybuilding website, Dieting websites, YouTube for videos and now realising the last 6 months I have done it all wrong and its been a waste of 6 months.<o></o>

<o></o>

I decide to start a fresh and build myself a diet based on what I have read on the internet, this is where I start to realise its not as easy as it looks and that I don't have a clue what is right and what is wrong to eat so another few months pass and although I am losing weight, its bloody slow and some weeks I gain weight and become depressed and a very nasty person to be around, blaming my wife for her lack of support. She tries her best but I am obsessed that I have to loose weight and feel everyone is laughing and against me.<o></o>

<o></o>

Everyday is the same, when I am not working I am on the internet reading and looking up as much info as I can, eventually I build myself a diet plan based on high protein and low carbs and I give it a go, I now train 5 days a week and my weight starts to fall off. People start to notice and say nice things to me, I become hooked. I follow this routine and after 6 months I loose almost 2 stone in weight, everywhere I go people comment on how well I look. I am amazed and I love the new attention I am getting. But things change and hit what you would call a brick wall and my weight stays the same again, week after week, people are still saying nice thing but in my eyes I am still fat and deep down I am screaming to do better.<o></o>

I am introduced to a Processional bodybuilder who knows his stuff and I swallow my pride and ask for advice, He telling me some very usual things and points me in the right direction and I get my head down and start working my butt off again and it works the weight starts to drop but slowly but after the advice I was given I now know that due to the fact I am doing a lot of weights and gaining muscle my weight wont shift that quick and I should be going by what the mirror tells me and not the scales. After 6 months the different in my body is scary and everywhere I go people comment on my looks, if I am in a Club or a pub girls pay me attention like I have never seen before. I now weigh around 16 stone but I have dropped from a 40" waist to an amazing 34" waist.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

I now enjoy the gym more than I ever did and I pretty much base my whole life around it, 5 days per week I head to the gym and do my routine, I eat every 3 hours and love it but its not as easy as it sounds, come the weekend I take a break from the gym and try and relax with the family, this is my downfall and I eat like a pig, its very common to gain 7lbs of weight over the weekend, heading the gym on a Monday, Depressed and Feeling fat again, This is how things are for the next few months and make me dread the weekends but I just cant help myself. Most Fridays I tip the scales at around 16stone but for me this is just not good enough, I want more, want to be like the bodybuilders I see on TV and in the magazines, I tell my friends this and they laugh, This upsets me and I now want it more than ever, I speak to my bodybuilder friend who gave me that advice around 6 months back and he shocks me and tells me that I could do it and could compete in a first timers bodybuilders competition if I can sort my diet and dedicate myself 100%, he explains that it will not be easy and maybe have some serious effects on my emotions etc but I want to try. Its around 12 weeks from the date of the competition and my weight is 15 13lbs, I have such a huge amount to do but only 12 weeks to do it, My Bodybuilder friend writes me a detailed diet plan which is seems impossible to stick too but I manages and follow it 100%. After 2 weeks I have lost an amazing 6 lbs and start to notice my body changes almost by the day, I am getting up at 6.30am for 20mins cardio before breakfast and before I head to work then back for my weights workout at 7pm, its hard work but I am coping. 10 weeks from the Comp and my determination is through the roof, I spend all day eating, reading and training like a bodybuilder, I love it and I loose another 6lbs, I now weight 15stone 1lbs and people are taking notice, I am like a kid in a sweetie shop, people in the gym are now asking me for advice and taking notice of me.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*10 weeks out<o></o>*

<o></o>

Things are starting to get hard, My Bodybuilder friend has gave me a new 10 weeks out diet, which has less carbs in it and tells me I may start to feel a bit tired and maybe even get grumpy, I assure him I will be fine and set to work on getting to my goal and making myself and my family proud. By this time my fat former self is gone and I am now eating and training like I am a bodybuilder, gone are the XXL Tops I train in and they are replaced by pukka Gym vests to show off how well I look.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

*9weeks out:<o></o>*

<o></o>

Another a week passes and I am now 14stone 10lbs, I am 9 weeks out from the competition and doing well but a bombshell is dropped by my Bodybuilder friend, I don't even know how to pose, So twice a week he invites me to be shown and learn some posing routines after my workouts, I am shocked this drains me of all energy and is an eye opener, I can honestly say it's the hardest thing I have ever done and is unbelievably hard, I struggle on and get to grips with it although in my mind I am very worried that I wont cope. I now see that as well as having the perfect diet and the Right training routine I now need to make sure I have to make sure I know the routines and mandatory poses that the judges will be looking for, I am a nervous wreck and start to get very tired and lose my motivation.<o></o>

<o></o>

*6 weeks out:<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

I am drained, I am tired and I am not coping, I can't get my ass out of bed for my essential morning cardio and I am struggling for the much needed energy for my workouts, I am now 14 stone 5lbs and although looking very well, in my head I keep telling myself I cant do and start to get depressed, is it the food or is it the diet? I don't know and every day I think about pulling out of the comp, I keep telling myself I am not ready and I just cant do that Morning cardio, I do my weights at night, then the cardio, then my posing routines, by the time I get home at 10pm I have been at the gym for 3 hours and I am a mess, Things with my wife have got worse and I can barely speak to her with shouting at her. She keeps saying to quit and not let it get to me, there is no rush she says but to me there is, I cant let myself or the people around me down, things go from bad to worse and I walk out on my wife, This is the start of self destruct mode for me and things go from bad to worse, I don't see my kids, My parents are against me, I have nowhere to stay, what the hell am I doing, I ask myself over and over but I keep telling myself that I wont be beaten and still thing I can make the comp in 6 weeks time. At work things are just as bad, I am short tempered, I have had pretty much no sleep and it effects my job and my work mates, I am advised to take a few weeks off to sort my head out and my family<o></o>

<o></o>

*5 weeks out:<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

Do stop and sort my family out? No I don't, I have come this far I tell myself and I will get to my goal. By now training is getting harder and harder but I am still making progress and my weight is 14 stone 3lbs and every time I look in the mirror it even shocks me but deep down I know I am struggling and the lack of morning cardio and stress is putting huge strain on me, I know deep down I wont make it but people around me tell me I still can so I ignore the cries from my wife and family and carry on.<o></o>

Every day I am struggling and I distance myself from my friends and in my eyes nothing else apart from my gym matters, When I can I do my morning cardio if I cant I do it at night knowing its probably not enough to get me in shape on time.<o></o>

<o></o>

*4 weeks out:<o></o>*

<o></o>

Every time I look in the mirror I see a shadow of what used to be me and this weeks I weight in at 14stone 1lb, Things with the family are still a mess and I am still not back staying at home, I am now obsessed with it, I am starting to see that I just don't have enough time to get in the shape I need and I should stop and sort out my family and take my training a bit easier, I am no longer enjoying it as much as I did and I am missing my wife and Kids.<o></o>

<o></o>

*3 weeks out:<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

Enough is enough, I now weight 13stone 11lbs, Oh my god 13stone I say to myself, I haven't weighed that since I was about 10 years old. But after seeing my doctor I have decided enough is enough, I am an emotional wreck, My Job is on the line, My marriage is a mess, I set out to lose weight and make myself happy and in turn I have done the opposite and ended up with my life in a mess. <o></o>

*<o></o>*

*2 weeks out:<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

Today is the day I decided its time to sort out my bloody life, I meet my Body builder friend who has helped me and explain what has been going on, he tells me I should have quit weeks ago and my Family is more important and that its not a big deal and I can use the knowledge and experience I have gained to make myself bigger and better for next years comp and give myself plenty time to do.<o></o>

<o></o>

I go home to my wife and admit I have been an idiot and explain what has been going on in my head, it is not going to be easy but I try and rebuild the mess I have made.<o></o>

<o></o>

*That was 7 months ago:<o></o>*

*<o></o>*

Today 05/10/09 things are Great, I have learned so much over the last 2 years about myself and my body and also about how losing weight is something that could in turn wreck your life if you are not careful.<o></o>

<o></o>

In the last 7 months myself and my wife have rebuild what I ruined and she know shares my passion for the Gym and Exercise, She had zero interest before as I was to wrapped up in myself to even think about helping her loose her weight.<o></o>

<o></o>

We now work as a team and she is now enjoying a new healthy lifestyle and attends the Gym as much as she can and loves her Boxercise class.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

In 7 months of me being home my wife has lost an amazing *7 STONE *and dropped from a dress size 20 down to an amazing size 10.<o></o>

<o></o>

My training is better than ever and I am gaining more size all the time and still staying in great shape, I currently weigh around 15stone and I am in the best shape I have ever been in.<o></o>

<o></o>

I rushed my weight loss and it almost cost me my family and my marriage, They say Rome was not built in a day and that is so true, next year I plan to compete in the First timers and will be in much better shape and frame of mind that I ever was, I now have my best Friend (My Wife) to help me.<o></o>

<o></o>

The last 2 years I have gained a wealth of knowledge good and bad and just wanted to pass it on to others.<o></o>

<o></o>

I train 5 Days per week and Now Study Nutrition in my spare time purely as I have strong interest in it like to pass what I have learned on as I know how hard it is to have the guts to get started and do things correctly.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

I know this was one hell of a Post but feel I wanted to share as so many people are in the some sort of shape I was and wish they could do well, It can be done, But do it at your own pace.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

I m looking forward to the next 6 months more than I ever have.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o><o></o>

Thanks for <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Reading</st1lace></st1:City>.<o></o>

<o></o>

Brad

Below is some pictures before and After of both me and the wife to give you an idea.

Me Jan07-April 09










<o></o>

<o>Me March 09</o>

<o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o>The wife </o>

<o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o>Me and the Wife Late 2006:</o>

<o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o>Me and the wife Last Month:</o>

<o>







</o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o>And one of me Last Week just for the Hell of it.</o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o>







</o>


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

absolutly brilliant mate, i take my hat off to ye


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done mate - nice progress there....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

awwww wow, long but a good story!!

glad you and your wife have sorted everything out, family is more important than anything!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done to both you and your wife! That is a huge achievement!!!!!!!

Also, you have lovely eyes, beautiful colour!


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing!.

Great determination and dedication there, this is the kind of story you want to read in a magazine. Seriously have you considered that? It would be a great inspiration to many.

Again well done to you and your wife and feel very proud of what you have achieved.

Good luck for the future.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, Ive been thinking about wrting the above for ages but just didnt have the balls or suppose i couldnt face the truth.

But onwards and upwards and it actually helped me Big time writing it, they do say thats its easier to write problems down and its something i was avoiding.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

well done mate . massive acheivements there


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Superb mate, well done to both of you


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Amazing story mate. Well done. Although your daughter does not look very happy about being photographed in the Sept 09 photo


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Well done to you and your Wife Brad, nice story


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Absaloutly amazing mate...Looking awesome,As is your wife.

What a hell of a change you have made..All the best :thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

**** me, i was close to tears reading that.

great work mate, looking awesome.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratz on tht m8 to both you and your wife.

I know how it feels to be fat and ridiculed.

Now your on top  . It's a good road ahead, keep at it.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Superb mate, well done to both of you


x2 to that, well done and congratulations to you both :thumb:

Great photo of you and your wife together :thumb:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys and Girls, Sooo many people sit on the fence not knowing what to do and thinking they cant do it.

So many people say what i used to say and that they are fat and happy when really its a lie.

Its thanks to forums like these that we can all share and learn.

I dont post on here much these days but there aint a week goes by where i am not here reading and looking.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Cracking read that was, well done to the both of you

You look like totally different people mate!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate that is an amazing transformation, for all of ya. Cheers for sharing, maybe put this out on You tube and get it out to a bigger audience.

Well done again, that is bloody inspiring!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, seriously....nice one mate

your wife is looking smoking...bet you love waking next to her each morning


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

that was a great story an not a chore to read at all! really interesting in the first pics of you fancy havin a fat twin brother eh lol.The pic of you and your wife what a massive change and your arms look spot on , hats off to you both an good luck


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Really good post, inspirational to say the least, reps.

You've gone from a pie-eater andre to a peter andre! lol

Would be interesting to know what you ate/when, sups used etc and your training you did during those really tough times - its hard enough sticking to anything even when things are mostly in order!

again well done.


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

f|_|cking hell mate well done and what a great read.

Live proud my friend.

REPS.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Amazing mate, you and the mrs look like 2 different people!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Amazing and inspirational - well done to both of you 

You make a lovely couple...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

That was worth the read, amazing story you and your wife look amazing now, congratulations mate, you have done what many have failed to do in pursuit of transforming their physiques!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Inspiring.

Well done to both of you and all the best for the future


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

outstanding mate,really incredible what you have both achieved,you have transformed yourselves into unrecognisable versions of yourselves,amazing,can relate as i have been there and done it too,always get lump in throat seeing things like this where its so dramatic a change,awesome.

P.S.your wife is a fkn babe:thumbup1: sorry i wouldnt feel normal if i didnt get it in somewhere


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

weeman said:


> P.S.your wife is a fkn babe:thumbup1: sorry i wouldnt feel normal if i didnt get it in somewhere


Cheers mate and i would be very worried if you hadnt said it lol :thumb:

and the rest of you guys thanks again.

Brad


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

weeman said:


> P.S.your wife is a fkn babe:thumbup1: sorry i wouldnt feel normal if i didnt get it in somewhere


Haha, that made me laugh, she is a hottie!

I enjoyed reading your post, you've achieved amazing success both you and your wife!! Good for you


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Superb story! you've gone from Wayne and Waynette to Posh and Becks :thumbup1: !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I cannot see the pics :cursing: firewalls ...never mind

nice read - well done to both of you

well deserved reps I say :beer:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Totally amazing mate,great read,very inspirational and the before and after pics of you both are just unreal.

Bet you love having date nights again eh?!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Bradderz you CVNT!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

DO NOT be writing that sh1t when I have PMT.... am all teary eyed and emotional now ya fvcking dobber!! :cursing:

Joking aside.... Your "bodybuilding friend" is one of the nicest guys I know and we're all lucky to know the wee sh1te (dont tell him I said that, his head will explode :tongue: ). He gave you some fantastic advice and I remember it at the time as you were dieting for same comps as me.... no matter how people may say its over dramatic etc, I reckon dieting for comps is one of the hardest things anyone can do and if you have anything else at all to deal with at the same time.... well only the strongest survive I reckon.

You're a handsome little fvcker and you're wife is beautiful.... now you both look how you ought to, and deserve to, and not only that you will both be healthier too 

Now.... You do realise dont you, that its only 13 weeks today until the first monday in january....... :whistling:

I'm competing again next year too, so we can moan about being starving and missing out on creme eggs etc on here in unison... go resurrect your journal boyo 

BRADDERZ 1st SHOW MAY 2010..... BRING IT ON!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats mate. Impressive story to say the least. I'm glad things are back on track for you.


----------



## bensation (Dec 20, 2008)

top post mate,Its inspired me.Keep up the great work.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> BRADDERZ 1st SHOW MAY 2010..... BRING IT ON!!!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


Nabba Scotland is on the 24th April this year( a whole 2 weeks earlier than usual) the SK has been cancelled as the venue is being refurbed...not sure of the UKBFF Scotland date yet.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!! just repeating what people have said on here mate, You 2 look incredible:bounce:

And yes your wife is HOT!!! i would never have said she was the same person, Madness!

Might go get me a fatty now and diet her down to see whats under there :lol:

:rockon: you two good looking fukers you :bounce:


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

amazing! well done to you both


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Not been on here for a while, but that is a heart warming tale.

Really brightened my day.

Cheers - Mark


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words Guys and Girls


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work well done to you and your wife... you both look good...

shows that it can be done..

well done again keep it up buddy


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

im glad i read the entire post as i was completely astounded by what i read.. I was even more impressed with the pictures, unbelievable.. Well done mate, you've proved to a lot of people that its possible to change with the right head!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That's so impressive, nice work, and good on you for posting this up.

You look great, and the progress you've made is inspirational. And Mrs Bradz is stunning


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

well done mate awesome progress all the best to both of u


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Holy **** man! Amazing! You and your wife look great. Can't believe how different and good you both look now!! Inspirational!


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Its all been said! Well done to the two of you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Nabba Scotland is on the 24th April this year( a whole 2 weeks earlier than usual) the SK has been cancelled as the venue is being refurbed...not sure of the UKBFF Scotland date yet.


Fvck a duck.... knew about the SK Sports being cancelled but didnt know NABBA was earlier.

Ach dammit..... gotta diet sooner :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful post... Really enjoyed reading, and I am so happy for you and your family. Great inspiration. Congrats to you and your wife. Unbelievable transformations that both of you have made.

Best wishes in the years ahead


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations m8, what you and your wife have achieved is nothing short of epic, great post and like others have said its inspirational


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

As already said awesome work both you and your wife and a very good write up . Hope you both enjoy your health and happiness  reps too


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

You wouldnt even know its the same people in the pictures of you and wife together.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

What a story! Brilliant progress to both of you. Thanks very much for taking the time to type that up.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great story really enjoyed it!! Thats made my day great work to the both off you. I was closed to tears at the end.


----------



## djax (Sep 22, 2009)

Well done to both of you, What you have acheaved is all down to hard work and determination....have you thought about publishing your story....I bet you could enspire and encorage many mant people to help themself's just like you and your wife have....think about that mate.....Really wel done.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

That story was well worth the read. A very emotional journey and kudos to your BBing friend for telling you your family was more important. You've both made amazing transformations and just goes to show what hard work can bring. Good luck with your first show!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a moving story there. We'll done to both of you. Your in great shape and your wife looks amazing.

All the best with your first show mate.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

You and your wife look like virtually different people - outstanding work. Perhaps stories like this might get their own section on the board...really motivating.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

very impressive bro, an inspiration to a lot of people here. Just shows what's possible with some focus and hard work.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing, i read your story this morning but have just seen the pics, a truly incredible transformation, well done to both you and your beautiful wife.

All the best for the future.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Overwelmed by the kind words from you Guys, Its also forums like here that keep me going.

Thanks Again.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Inspirational. You must be very proud of yourself and your wife.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

I showed the wife the replies on here and she is shocked too.

Thanks Again from Both of us.

Brad


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Good God!! Incredible transformations the both of you. Well done mate. Inspirational reading.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Very emotional read Brad. This is an amazing tonic to motivate others out there wanting to lose weight. Well done to you both!!!


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

1 of best things iv read in ages and very emotional

well done to both of you as you both look amazing


----------



## Dazzaboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Well done mate!

You do look like different people!

great read also, well written. keep it up


----------



## bowey (Apr 26, 2009)

just read all of it and jesus, what a tranformation not only you but your wife! you two look awesome, very good read i enjoyed it.



>


i cant get over that picture lol you look like two different people! great work again


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Just seen this thread! 

WOW - amazing and it's true, you both look like entirely different people from when you first started! 

An inspriration to everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just read this thread, I missed it somehow??? It shows how much hard work can pay off, if you really want something enough then you can do it. Well done to both you and your wife. Lovely pics x


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

:thumbup1:

good read


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Take my hat off to the two of you. Amazing stuff. Motivating indeed.


----------



## Munch (Dec 22, 2009)

Mate, what can I say. Congratulations.

I love your daughters expression in the second photo - kids hate having their pics taken dont they!

Good luck with the comp mate,


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

wow 10 years younger!


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

you two look great!, very good story, I can understand how you got so encapsulated in it, this is a must read for a lot of people who are new into the game and letting it take over them selves and their lives.

what a transformation though, reps. . . I would send you two a medal if i had one :thumb:


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

Just read your story, you look awsome. Well done.

Regards

NN


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Just to echo everyone else, well done to both of you!!!

You should both be proud.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

Dude....your story is truly inspirational...left me speechless...impressive...

its a highly motivational message to anybody strugglin to loose weight and demoralised due to lack of success in doing so....absolutely brilliant!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

From just looking at the pictures..

Mate, you have done ever so well. Nice work. Reps.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Powerful! Some transformation.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Reps, reps and more reps!

Amazing story Brad, off now to try and find your journal!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

really good work mate, the pics of you and ur wife at the end really show how much you have changed, well done.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys/Gals, i cant thank you enough for your kind words.

Things are better than ever training wise.

Have a look at my fresh new Progress to see how its going 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/85077-bradley-road-nabba-scotland-2010-a.html#post1409769

Brad


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Great read well done.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

Holy cow, amazing, very well done to you two!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Well done to both you and your wife! That is a huge achievement!!!!!!!
> 
> *Also, you have lovely eyes, beautiful colour!*


*....* :lol: *:lol:* :lol: *....*


----------



## Proposition Joe (Aug 11, 2010)

Bookmarked


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice post m8.Glad you got the missus involved dont know how you got away with spending 3 hrs a night down the gym Well i suppose the point of the story is you didnt.

Congrats i know where you have been mentally:cool:


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

absolutely amazing .. well done to you and the missus ...


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Legend fella, well done to you both


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

well done, great read

we all have a weakness and thats what makes us the individuals we are,although it can lead to destructive lifestyles, yours comfort through food, in others its drugs or drink

i noticed reading your post we may both share a same trait in our personality, we seem to commit to things 100%, if could be either good or bad but we still do it to the max irrespective of the damage or hurt we may be doing to our loved ones

i used to be an addict but now im equally as committed to the gym and my health as i was to destroying meself with smack back in the day, your crutch was food

its a strange irony that ppl can totally change the way they live there lives

again well done to both you and your wife, the before and after pics are amazing


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

just read it read and fcuk me thats an amazing transformation!! well done.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jesus christ!

Didn't read the paragraph gotta shoot off in a sec might read it later, but the transformation of you and your wife is amazing! I actually let out a little laugh i was that shocked i didnt believe it was the same people! Max respect man well done!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great job to both you and wife. Another great example of how the bodybuilding lifestyle can literally change lives. :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nothing short of inspirational.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I love the look on your daughters face when you obviously interupted her mum reading her a book LOL

Mate keep up the good work, you both look like different people, great effort keep it up!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Outstanding from both yourself and your wife.

Must of taken a huge amount of strength to change your lifes around like that, setting a cracking example for your kids also

Really well done mate


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

First I've seen this thread.

Amazing stuff. Well done to both of you!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing transformation!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

You and your wife look absolutely fantastic. Very well done, Just proves what can be done. Very insparational.


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Mate,

That was a quality post and really inspiring. You and your wife have come so far and you are an amazing role model for your kids and for other people on the forum.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice words guys.

I am half tempted to write a proper book as I feel there is much more of story that could help many people.

As eased as it seemed I still struggle and my weight is up and down like a yo yo.

Loosing the weight wasn't the hard bit, keeping it off is way way harder and a constant battle for me and still has its challenges and pays crazy mind games on me.

Brad


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

Superb mate, well done to both of you


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok started reading it like you said read half of it and well scrolled down and saw the pics and wow amazing progress...

you done well m8t keep it up look amazing


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Loving your little girls look in the Sept 09 pick of your wife and her. lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just thought id bump this for our newer members or for those who never read it, or even those who are lacking motivation, one of the best transformations i have ever seen.

Hope the OP doesn't mind me bumping an oldie thread but to me this is what its all about, very worthy of a read


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't seen this before and what a great read. Good for them both, they looked fab in their finish shots. That is an inspiration. Good bump.


----------



## Jammy1 (Feb 21, 2013)

Aye, fantastic transformation. I see bradz most mornings in the gym and i can usualy hear him a mile away lol in that beast of an R8!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Great story, inspiring....how did I not see this before? Well done man. Even when you were fat though, you didn't look like a fat person....just didn't suit you if you know what I mean?!


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this I hadnt read it before, I read it now and Im glad I did very inspirational and honest. Well done to the OP hope things are still going well for him and his family.


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Great Story, very inspiring.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You've done incredibly well, Bradz. Your story is certainly a great read and should inspire others sucessfully. What your trainer told you at the later '2 months in' period was probably the best advice you received. Family, especially when there's kids involved, must come first. You managed to eventually balance both and it's all paid off. But it could have gone the opposite way . You could have lost it all. You are a great role model. You look ace, now keep it up. Good luck.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

well dude if you can do it... then anyone can!!!

I-N-S-P-I-R-A-T-I-O-N-A-L:bounce:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought I would bump this as its an incredible read!!!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

This sort of stuff wouldn't even get entertained in general con anymore..... Place was obviously soft (or humane) back in the day...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Can someone sum up on a few words, i saw the original post and there was no way i could handle that today

Plus all that "<o></o>" will give me eye ache


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can someone sum up on a few words, i saw the original post and there was no way i could handle that today


The bloke got fat and then found BB and got really obsessed with it and wrecked his marriage and made BB his life then realised he needed to sort his life out properly and got back with his wife and they both lost loads of weight and lived happily ever after.

When you get time mate have a read its mint!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> The bloke got fat and then found BB and got really obsessed with it and wrecked his marriage and made BB his life then realised he needed to sort his life out properly and got back with his wife and they both lost loads of weight and lived happily ever after.
> 
> When you get time mate have a read its mint!!


then he developed a passion for killing and is wanted by the US government for a crime he didn't commit. dont forget that bit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Can someone sum up on a few words, i saw the original post and there was no way i could handle that today
> 
> Plus all that "<o></o>" will give me eye ache


Same mate I'm hanging like a cheap pair of Argos curtains, I was about to attempt it but it of the corner of my sharp eye I glimpsed the date, so like an uneducated youth with a copy of the daily sport I just looked the pictures


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aye good going m8 and yer wife awesome stuff.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Same mate I'm hanging like a cheap pair of Argos curtains, I was about to attempt it but it of the corner of my sharp eye I glimpsed the date, * so like an uneducated youth with a copy of the daily sport I just looked the pictures*


reps!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Great story. You and your wife look 10 years younger.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Repped you mate, Inspirational story,im in the same boat at the moment,just trying to get the weight off and working out my diet etc  its a minefield of information.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome story- aint you handsome


----------

